# All things autumn



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/obfNMAI


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/jahe1i4


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/eW0fcTa


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (May 25, 2020)

One of the covered walkways in the Adelaide Botanic Gardens


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Beautiful colors, that season does have!   Thanks for all of these posts, everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Awwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

It's a twofer!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

nothing I can think of...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

We had 7 inches of snow yesterday. It broke a 100 year old record!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

I can't bear to think about Autumn, today!  @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I can't bear to think about Autumn, today!  @MarciKS


LOL! I can think about Autumn all year round. It's my favorite season.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 5, 2023)




----------

